# insulating around recessed lighting



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Is this a test??? Lol, they are insulation contact..... call the light mauf., if still worried. This may help if the walls aren't done yet because you've been talking with me........ http://www.advancedinsulationinc.com/resources/Getting_Quality_from_Fiberglass_Insulation.pdf

Gary


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, Gary. No. It's not a test. That article was a good one. I thought I'd done a pretty good job, and that reinforced it. I did my best to avoid gaps or unfilled spaces. Tomorrow morning I'll read it again. Then, the attic/ceiling. After that, another inspection!

This room is going to be the best insulated room in the house. By a lot. After I'm done with this, maybe I'll pull the top course of lap siding and blow cellulose between the blackboard and the drywall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

IC fixtures we typically spray foam right over.

Non-ic, we create boxes around them.


----------

